

The Thing System aims to Revolutionize Home Automation - nptime
http://makezine.com/2013/10/04/the-thing-system-aims-to-revolutionize-home-automation/

======
pedalpete
Interesting article, then I went and checked out the documentation. I found it
incredibly verbose and confusing. I wanted to see a simple example of how this
is being used.

I went to the Github repository, and same thing. Anybody know where to find an
intro to TheThing?

